# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Gregory Douglass: Controlling His Own 'Lucid' Dreams - NPR

## Dream Guide Team

*Gregory Douglass: Controlling His Own 'Lucid' Dreams**NPR*His latest is titled *Lucid*. "*Lucid* is a *dream*-themed concept album, and it's ... it really is this constant evaluation of dreams versus reality," Douglass tells NPR's Linda Wertheimer. "And sometimes the lines are really blurred, so I wanted to kind of *...**and more »*

----------

